# XD mags



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

what ones are interchangable, if any? are the interchangable between gun size and/or caliber size? please educate me.

tia.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The 9mm and the .40SW ones are interchangeable. You just have to tweak the lips.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

so, for example, are the same exact mags in the SC, Service and Tac 9mm?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You'll need a mag spacer to run a full-size mag in the SC's shorter grip.

http://www.pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=10AGA


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

You don't necessarily NEED a spacer, but it'll feel better and look better.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> You don't necessarily NEED a spacer, but it'll feel better and look better.


Right. I should have been a little clearer in my post.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i was told my SC i ordered is coming with 2 different capacity mags, anyone know off-hand what to expect when they arrive?


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

You should be getting one 10 round mag and one 16 round mag w/ mag extension.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

sje0123 said:


> You should be getting one 10 round mag and one 16 round mag w/ mag extension.


16 rnds? sounds good to me, thnx!


----------

